

Mobile and the Travel Industry - Kona_Company
http://www.helloworld.com/insights/blog/mobile/2014/02/05/mobile-and-the-travel-industry/

======
Kona_Company
Mobile marketing is a unique opportunity to target travelers and tourists –
who may pack light, but certainly pack their smart phone. From booking a trip
to searching for things to do to posting post-trip reviews, travelers use
their mobile devices throughout the tourist purchase lifecycle. - See more at:
[http://www.helloworld.com/insights/blog/mobile/2014/02/05/mo...](http://www.helloworld.com/insights/blog/mobile/2014/02/05/mobile-
and-the-travel-industry/#sthash.tZY2WCIE.dpuf)

